# 907.2.9.3 Group R-2 college and university buildings.



## Rmhill (Mar 20, 2014)

Does anybody have the code proposal monograph for this new code section for the 2012 IFC. If you know what it is or could post it I would appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## cda (Mar 20, 2014)

welcome if I knew what a monograph was?


----------



## cda (Mar 20, 2014)

did you  want the code section?

907.2.9.3 Group R-2 college and university buildings.

An automatic smoke detection system that activates the occupant notification system in accordance with Section 907.5 shall be installed in Group R-2 college and university buildings in the following locations:

1. Common spaces outside of dwelling units and sleeping units.

2. Laundry rooms, mechanical equipment rooms, and storage rooms.

3. All interior corridors serving sleeping units or dwelling units.

Required smoke alarms in dwelling units and sleeping units in Group R-2 college and university buildings shall be interconnected with the fire alarm system in accordance with NFPA 72.

Exception: An automatic smoke detection system is not required in buildings that do not have interior corridors serving sleeping units or dwelling units and where each sleeping unit or dwelling unit either has a means of egress door opening directly to an exterior exit access that leads directly to an exit or a means of egress door opening directly to an exit.


----------



## cda (Mar 20, 2014)

can access codes:::

http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/index.htm


----------



## cda (Mar 20, 2014)

well that did not help::

noun1.Historical a treatise on a single genus, species, etc. of plant or animal

2. a book or long article, esp. a scholarly one, on a single subject or a limited aspect of a subject


----------



## cda (Mar 20, 2014)

probably because of the deaths at colleges.

Saw a recent fire where sprinklers were required to be retrofitted in frat houses, and had not been done prior to the fire and death.


----------



## cda (Mar 20, 2014)

one city did not like it::

http://www.cityoffrederick.com/DocumentCenter/Home/View/1586


----------



## cda (Mar 20, 2014)

http://www.imsasafety.org/journal/so12/4.pdf


----------



## Rmhill (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks... I wanted to know if this code section is just for College owned buildings or private student housing apartments off campus.


----------



## cda (Mar 20, 2014)

March 14--WHITEWATER -- A morning fire caused one minor injury and at least $150,000 damage at the Tri Sigma sorority house near the UW-Whitewater campus, authorities said.

The fire was reported at 10:44 a.m. Friday at 619 W. Main St., where smoke and flames were visible inside the first floor of the home. All occupants were out of the home when firefighters arrived, Whitewater fire Capt. Joe Uselding said.

One occupant was transported to Mercy Hospital and Trauma Center, Janesville, as a precaution, he said.

Smoke caused damage throughout the house, and one lower section of the house has fire damage, Uselding said.

The Whitewater police, fire and arson task force is investigating the cause, but Uselding said authorities do not believe it was arson.

Fire crews from Elkhorn, Fort Atkinson, La Grange, Janesville and Jefferson responded.

According to a news release from the Wisconsin Chapter of the National Fire Sprinkler Association, the sorority house did not have an operational fire sprinkler in place.

A state law requires all sorority and fraternity housing to have sprinkler systems installed by Jan. 1 2014. According to the release, the sorority house "did not meet the (January) deadline" to get sprinklers in operation.

Dan Gengler, a coordinator for Fire Sprinkler Association, said the Whitewater Fire Department told him Friday the sorority was in the process of installing a fire sprinkler system, but the work had not been completed prior to the fire.

Gengler said a sprinkler system could have prevented much of the damage the fire caused.

The Gazette could not reach fire department on Friday to confirm Gengler's statements.

About 25 women live in the home, but it was unknown how many were home at the time.

UW-Whitewater Office of Residence Life will provide housing for the displaced students, according to a UW-Whitewater news release. Property owner Michael Katchel was assisting the students with related needs, according to a Whitewater Police Department news release.

The Office of Academic Affairs will work with instructors to accommodate students who missed any exams or coursework. Counseling services are available at University Health and Counseling Services located in the Ambrose Health Center building and appointments may be made by calling 262-472-1305.

.

The house is near the southeast corner of the UW-Whitewater campus.

Copyright 2014 - The Janesville Gazette, Wis.


----------



## Rmhill (Mar 20, 2014)

This is an example of a monograph that I was looking for... maybe I am using the wrong work, I am looking for the proponents statement of the intent of the code during the code change hearings....

FS63–07/08

707.14.2.1

Proponent: Gregory J Cahanin, Cahanin Fire & Code Consulting, representing Smoke Safety Council

Revise as follows:

707.14.2.1 (Supp) Pressurization requirements. Elevator hoistways shall be pressurized to maintain a minimum

positive pressure of 0.04 inches of water (9.96 Pa) and a maximum positive pressure of 0.06 inches of water (14.94

Pa) with respect to adjacent occupied space on all floors as w.............Reason: Smoke control systems are complex mechanical systems that provide for a tenable environment, in this instance, in the elevator shaft for...........................


----------



## cda (Mar 20, 2014)

Rmhill said:
			
		

> Thanks... I wanted to know if this code section is just for College owned buildings or private student housing apartments off campus.


Good question!!!! for your first question

Should get a few answers, just wait a day or two.

Hate to say it but may be poorly written. if the dorms are not owned directly by the college, looks like it would not apply.

good idea, but poor execution


----------



## cda (Mar 20, 2014)

so they leave out the rest of the R-2's:::

R-2 Residential occupancies containing sleeping units or more than two dwelling units where the occupants are primarily permanent in nature, including:

Apartment houses

Boarding houses (nontransient)

Convents

Dormitories

Fraternities and sororities

Hotels (nontransient)

Live/work units

Monasteries

Motels (nontransient)

Vacation timeshare properties

Congregate living facilities with 16 or fewer occupants are permitted to comply with the construction requirements for Group R-3.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Mar 20, 2014)

Rmhill said:
			
		

> Thanks... I wanted to know if this code section is just for College owned buildings or private student housing apartments off campus.


Describe the off campus building used for  housing. Are the privately owned and separate entry/exits?


----------



## Frank (Mar 20, 2014)

Rmhill said:
			
		

> Thanks... I wanted to know if this code section is just for College owned buildings or private student housing apartments off campus.


As written it would appear to only apply to college or university managed student housing.

Off campus private apartments, even if marketed to students would not seem to be included.  As a practical matter many of the apartment complexes near college campuses house a mix of locals, students, and exstudents.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 20, 2014)

cda, ICC Monograph=compilation of all the code changes proposed in any given code cycle. Used to be bound material, now is an electronic file.


----------



## cda (Mar 20, 2014)

fatboy said:
			
		

> cda, ICC Monograph=compilation of all the code changes proposed in any given code cycle. Used to be bound material, now is an electronic file.


That's not what Funk and Wagnalls says


----------



## georgia plans exam (Mar 21, 2014)

I would say that it does not apply to "private student housing apartments off campus".

GPE


----------



## Gregg Harris (Mar 21, 2014)

Rmhill said:
			
		

> This is an example of a monograph that I was looking for... maybe I am using the wrong work, I am looking for the proponents statement of the intent of the code during the code change hearings....FS63–07/08
> 
> 707.14.2.1
> 
> ...


You would be looking for the ROP and the ROC Report on Proposal and Comment for a specific code year


----------



## cda (Mar 21, 2014)

Gregg Harris said:
			
		

> You would be looking for the ROP and the ROC Report on Proposal and Comment for a specific code year


Are those anywhere on the icc site for 2012 ibc?


----------



## Gregg Harris (Mar 21, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> Are those anywhere on the icc site for 2012 ibc?


Yes they are


----------



## cda (Mar 21, 2014)

Gregg Harris said:
			
		

> Yes they are


And do you have a link

I tried to find it


----------



## Frank (Mar 21, 2014)

ok here is the whole mess from ICC with links

http://www.iccsafe.org/cs/codes/Pages/09-10cycle.aspx

http://www.iccsafe.org/cs/codes/Documents/2009-10cycle/ProposedChanges/IFC.pdf

F109–09/10

907.2.9 (IBC [F] 907.2.9), 907.2.9.3 (New) [iBC [F] 907.2.9.3 (New)]

Proponent: William Freer, Fire Protection Specialist, NYS Office of Fire Prevention and Control

1. Revise as follows:

907.2.9 (IBC [F] 907.2.9) Group R-2. Fire alarm systems and smoke alarms shall be installed in Group R-2

occupancies as required in Section 907.2.9.1 and 907.2.9.2 through 907.2.9.3.

907.2.9.3 ([F] 907.2.9.3) Group R-2 college and university buildings. An automatic smoke detection system that

activates the occupant notification system in accordance with Section 907.6 shall be installed in Group R-2 college and

university buildings in the following locations:

1. Common spaces outside of dwelling units and sleeping units

2. Laundry rooms, mechanical equipment rooms, and storage rooms

3. All interior corridors serving sleeping units or dwelling units.

Required smoke alarms in dwelling units and sleeping units in Group R-2 college and university buildings shall be

interconnected with the fire alarm system in accordance with NFPA 72.

Exception: An automatic smoke detection system is not required in buildings that do not have interior corridors

serving sleeping units or dwelling units and where each sleeping unit or dwelling unit either have a means of

egress door opening directly to an exterior exit access that leads directly to an exit or a means of egress door

opening directly to an exit.

Reason: This code change would add new requirements to the code. The current code only requires single and multiple station smoke alarms in

new R-2 student housing. Single and multiple station smoke alarms are not required to be connected to a building fire alarm which would evacuate

the building in event of a fire or smoke condition. They are also not required to be in all areas of the building which have been shown to be frequent

areas of ignition. In a study completed by the New York State Governor’s Task Force on Campus Fire Safety it was cited that 43% of fires in college

dormitories are located in dorm rooms or kitchens, leaving the other 57% to be located in areas that would not require smoke detection under the

current code. The study also showed that there were approximately 300 fires on college campus over a 3 year period while only 160 and were

reported to the Fire Department. The Center for Campus Fire Safety reports 99 deaths have been “reported” in fires in student housing since 2000.

An NFPA study on student housing showed 3,300 structural fires in Dormitories, Fraternities, Sororities and Barracks between 2002-2005. Since

1980 there has been an increase of 3% in reported fires in dormitory type occupancies, while there has been a 52% decrease in overall reported

structural fires. New York State has required Fire Alarm and detection system in new dormitories since 2003 and has not had any deaths reported

in these buildings since that change.

Cost Impact: The code change proposal will increase the cost of construction.

Public Hearing: Committee: AS AM D

Assembly: ASF AMF DF

ICCFILENAME: FREER-F2-907.2.9.DOC

http://www.iccsafe.org/cs/codes/Documents/2009-10cycle/FAA/IFC_%20F2-F120.pdf

F109-09/10

907.2.9 (IBC [F] 907.2.9), 907.2.9.3 (New) [iBC [F] 907.2.9.3 (New)]

Proposed Change as Submitted

Proponent: William Freer, Fire Protection Specialist, NYS Office of Fire Prevention and Control

1. Revise as follows:

907.2.9 (IBC [F] 907.2.9) Group R-2. Fire alarm systems and smoke alarms shall be installed in Group R-2

occupancies as required in Section 907.2.9.1 and 907.2.9.2 through 907.2.9.3.

2010 ICC FINAL ACTION AGENDA 893

907.2.9.3 ([F] 907.2.9.3) Group R-2 college and university buildings. An automatic smoke detection system that

activates the occupant notification system in accordance with Section 907.6 shall be installed in Group R-2 college and

university buildings in the following locations:

1. Common spaces outside of dwelling units and sleeping units

2. Laundry rooms, mechanical equipment rooms, and storage rooms

3. All interior corridors serving sleeping units or dwelling units.

Required smoke alarms in dwelling units and sleeping units in Group R-2 college and university buildings shall be

interconnected with the fire alarm system in accordance with NFPA 72.

Exception: An automatic smoke detection system is not required in buildings that do not have interior corridors

serving sleeping units or dwelling units and where each sleeping unit or dwelling unit either have a means of

egress door opening directly to an exterior exit access that leads directly to an exit or a means of egress door

opening directly to an exit.

Reason: This code change would add new requirements to the code. The current code only requires single and multiple station smoke alarms in

new R-2 student housing. Single and multiple station smoke alarms are not required to be connected to a building fire alarm which would evacuate

the building in event of a fire or smoke condition. They are also not required to be in all areas of the building which have been shown to be frequent

areas of ignition. In a study completed by the New York State Governor’s Task Force on Campus Fire Safety it was cited that 43% of fires in college

dormitories are located in dorm rooms or kitchens, leaving the other 57% to be located in areas that would not require smoke detection under the

current code. The study also showed that there were approximately 300 fires on college campus over a 3 year period while only 160 and were

reported to the Fire Department. The Center for Campus Fire Safety reports 99 deaths have been “reported” in fires in student housing since 2000.

An NFPA study on student housing showed 3,300 structural fires in Dormitories, Fraternities, Sororities and Barracks between 2002-2005. Since

1980 there has been an increase of 3% in reported fires in dormitory type occupancies, while there has been a 52% decrease in overall reported

structural fires. New York State has required Fire Alarm and detection system in new dormitories since 2003 and has not had any deaths reported

in these buildings since that change.

Cost Impact: The code change proposal will increase the cost of construction.

ICCFILENAME: FREER-F2-907.2.9.DOC

Public Hearing Results

Committee Action: Approved as Submitted

Committee Reason: The committee approved the proposal due to the unique hazards that are present in Group R-2 college and university

buildings. More specifically, there are often more common areas than found in other types of Group R-2 occupancies where occupants congregate.

Also it is not uncommon to have activities such as cooking in these common areas.

Assembly Action: None

Individual Consideration Agenda

This item is on the agenda for individual consideration because a public comment was submitted.

Public Comment:

Jeffrey Shapiro, International Code Consultants, representing National Multi Housing Council, requests

Disapproval.

Commenter=s Reason: The justification for approving this proposal failed to consider the inclusion of residential fire sprinkler systems in cited fire

statistics, and it failed to look at whether the existing requirement for manual fire alarm systems adequately addresses the need for a supplemental

evacuation warning.

Of greater concern however, is the lack of consideration for the increased number of alarms that will be associated with placing smoke

detectors in common areas and dorm rooms that will ultimately lead students to ignore the alarm system. Consider that small dorm rooms with

cooking equipment (microwaving popcorn being one example) will take very little time to fill with enough smoke to activate the alarm system.

Finally, there is a concern with respect to defining exactly what constitutes “college and university buildings.” Are these only buildings that are

owned by the school, or do they include off-campus housing. If off-campus housing is included, at what point does the tenant population’s student

percentage cause the building to differ from any other apartment building? Granted, the code already uses this text in Chapter 4 for emergency

planning, but that is a far less ominous requirement to leave vague than what is proposed here.

With all of these concerns and the lack of a comprehensive basis of justification, the proposal should be rejected.

Final Action: AS AM AMPC D

Final action was AS


----------



## cda (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks for the post

Jeff made a lot of good negative arguments including

"""Finally, there is a concern with respect to defining exactly what constitutes “college and university buildings.” Are these only buildings that are

owned by the school, or do they include off-campus housing. If off-campus housing is included, at what point does the tenant population’s student

percentage cause the building to differ from any other apartment building? Granted, the code already uses this text in Chapter 4 for emergency

planning, but that is a far less ominous requirement to leave vague than what is proposed here.""""


----------



## Paul Sweet (Mar 21, 2014)

I was going to offer this link, but Frank beat me to it:  http://www.iccsafe.org/cs/codes/Pages/archives.aspx

Buildings owned by colleges & universities usually have central monitoring of alarms.  Off-campus buildings under private ownership would be far less likely to.


----------



## Rmhill (Mar 25, 2014)

Thank you everyone, That is what I was looking for. I was hoping there was alittle more explanation. The IBC Handbook states that this is only for University or State owned dormitories which I would agree. We are having an influx of privately owned student housing projects around our campus currently. The Fire Marshal disagrees. I will hate to see all the calls that the fire department will have to respond to in the near future when a student burns some toast.


----------



## Mac (Mar 25, 2014)

"2010 FCNYS 903.2.7 Group R. An automatic sprinkler system installed in accordance with Section 903.3  shall be provided through out all buildings with a group R fire area."

GPE, it applies currently everywhere in NY. All the local college beds are 'under water'.


----------



## georgia plans exam (Mar 25, 2014)

Mac

I thought the concern was the smoke detection system  that activates the occupant notification system, not the requirement for sprinklers.

GPE


----------

